# تحليل التكاليف في نظرية التخطيط الشبكي



## علي محمد يوسف (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم ملفا يتضمن مثالا يبين كيفية إيجاد خطة الإسراع المثلى لتنفيذ مشروع أي إيجاد مدة تنفيذ المشروع الموافقة لأقل التكاليف الإجمالية اللازمة لتنفيذه .
الأساس النظري لهذا الموضوع من كتاب مدخل إلى بحوث العمليات 
للدكتور لطيف عبد رجب الحكيم والدكتور عبد الجليل آدم المنصوري 
جزاهم الله عنا وجزاكم كل الخير 

تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فؤاد1990 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*يبل*

شكرا جزيلا:12::77:


----------



## HHM (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مع تقديري


----------

